# BFP at 15 DPO, CD 33. here are my symptoms and what i did different



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, 

I got my BFP last night at 14/15 DPO, 2 days after AF was supposed to start. I wanted to share my symptoms (or lack of) and what we did differently this month. This was cycle 4. I have been spotting for 2 days so I am not out of the woods yet. I have 30 day cycles and am 35 years old, DH is 37.

1 dpo- O cramps
1-12 dpo - all i had was heartburn (normal) gas (normal) tested BFN.
i have no increased hunger, no aversion to alcohol, no tiredness, no headaches no weird smells, normal cm.

The one thing i did notice was around 7 dpo forward my stomache had weird feelings almost like before you have to speak in front of a crowd? nrevous stomache. 

I also had horrible diarrhea for 2 days before AF was due. 

NOTHING else! AF was due OCt 7th and on that day I started what i thought was bleeding (used tampons and all) i noticed it was not really bleeding but spotting and that continued for 2 days (still is). I tested last night at 11pm and again today. BFP. 

just wanted to share! I hope it sticks and the spotting goes away!!


----------



## SloanPet77

sorry i forgot what we did different this month!!

we stopped everything! No OPK, no temps, no pre-seed, just sex 9 days during CD 12 to CD 25.


----------



## AussieBub

Thank you! My husband and I are currently TTC#1 and i've been trying to think of the best way to increase our chances. All we're doing is keeping track of when im due to ovulate so that we get to it during my fertile period and I'm taking Seven Seas 'Trying for a baby' folic acid tablets. That's all. Congratulations to you and your husband. Here's hoping we'll be joining you soon in the world of pregnancy! 

-AussieBub


----------



## SloanPet77

Yes I have been taking pre-natals and DHA since July. I was also starting flax seed oil, evening primrose oil, Bcomplex, and coQ10. I had taken all of those starting 4 days before BFP because I thought i had moved on to the next cycle.

I would recommend pre-seed though, we were just too lazy to remembr it.


----------



## gizette

SloanPet77 said:


> Yes I have been taking pre-natals and DHA since July. I was also starting flax seed oil, evening primrose oil, Bcomplex, and coQ10. I had taken all of those starting 4 days before BFP because I thought i had moved on to the next cycle.
> 
> I would recommend pre-seed though, we were just too lazy to remembr it.

:flower:Congratulations and thanks for sharing! :)
I started pre-natals last month, we used pre seed and DTD every other day from the day my period stopped up until I was predicted to ovulate.
I used OPK, charted CM and cervix position...I find the easiest for me was the cervix. CM all looks the same after a while :sick:

I thought I ovulated the 27th, my friend works for a OB/GYN and told me November 1st for "conception"....different from ovulating?...it's all so confusing!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

i am pretty sure conception happens on the day of ovulation or the day the sperm meets the egg.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats thats awesome.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats


----------



## saveme

Congratulations!!!


----------

